# My New Piranha Won't Eat



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy this new piranha 3" (Serrasalmus eigenmanni) i have a 45 Gallon Tank. I had like 10 feeder fish in my tank before i put the new piranha in. He hasn't eaten anything so far and its been two weeks. I tryed frozen food like blood worms and flouder and he won't eat it. He stays in a corner most of the time the light is on. What do I do?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Have the lights been on since you got him? It stresses them during/just after a move. Try killing the lights and see what happens, keep a count of the feeders so you know whether or not he has eaten. But for the future, stick to blood worms shrimp and flounder at that size and fade out on the feeders...


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

second on shut the light off let him get used to the tank he will start eating.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

PincheP said:


> I buy this new piranha 3" (Serrasalmus eigenmanni) i have a 45 Gallon Tank. I had like 10 feeder fish in my tank before i put the new piranha in. He hasn't eaten anything so far and its been two weeks. I tryed frozen food like blood worms and flouder and he won't eat it. He stays in a corner most of the time the light is on. What do I do?


don't worry,my Geryi hasn't put nothing in mouth for 2 months,and after that one morning he killed everthing in tank.
same thing is now with rhombeus 7 days nothing.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

both my 4" rhoms din't either when I first got them but the more time I spent around them the more confortable they got. I also agree that you should dim the lights or atleast shut them off for the majority of the morning to allow him to feel more confortable and actually eat some thing. Also stop feeding your piranha feeders, they contain little to no nutrients for your fish and carry harmful bacteria
 






, but if you want to just put them into a separate . If you fish to feed him live buy some mollies and breed them in a separate tank, mollies are healthier and a overall higher grade fish than feeders. Good luck man and do stress about to much, your piranha is still young so he's going to be timid most of the time.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I can relate. I have an S. Eigenmanni that' the same size that will not touch any non-live food put in with him... He will just stare at tilapia, or silversides, or anything else I throw in there... But as soon as I throw in a small feeder goldfish - WHAM! He kills it in seconds... it's like he can't even stand another fish in the tank...

So although it's not the best, you may want to try very small feeder fish - like small goldfish or guppies, or small fish in general... Also as other's mentioned, make sure the lights are off, and also make sure that the tank is properly cycled. If it's not, they tend to become zombified and just stare at the corner...

Good luck!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't worry.... piranhas can go weeks without eating, but they'll never let themselves die of hunger.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

He will eventually eat just give it some time , I had 1 didn't eat for well over a month...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

how long have you had the tank set up?...whats your water parameters? and filtration?


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

PincheP said:


> I buy this new piranha 3" (Serrasalmus eigenmanni) i have a 45 Gallon Tank. I had like 10 feeder fish in my tank before i put the new piranha in. He hasn't eaten anything so far and its been two weeks. I tryed frozen food like blood worms and flouder and he won't eat it. He stays in a corner most of the time the light is on. What do I do?


He still hasn't eaten anything. He has nipped the big gold fish tail fin tho.


----------

